# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Interviews are impossible, I hate this!!

## Frogger

I have a job interview soon and I'm worried sick. I'm a extremely (and when I say extreme, I really mean EXTREME ) shy person and I feel like I'm going to completely mess it up from being so nervous. I have an anxiety disorder and currently have no medications at all.

I had a job interview a few days ago and completely messed that up. When the woman asked can she tell me about herself all I could say was '' Um my n-n-n-n-name is um, um um, l-l-l-leeanne...'' What do I do to stop being so nervous? I really, really need this job.

----------


## Coffee

Have you tried deep breathing and meditation? You could try to imagine the interview beforehand, and how you want it to go. That might ease some of the anxiety. Also prep your answers. Since you have already had one interview, you can assume that some questions will overlap.

----------


## Katie

> Have you tried deep breathing and meditation? You could try to imagine the interview beforehand, and how you want it to go. That might ease some of the anxiety. Also prep your answers. Since you have already had one interview, you can assume that some questions will overlap.



Having interview questions per-pared and remembered always helps.

----------


## Frogger

Your input is valued thanks.

----------


## Meadowlark

I feel your pain.  My last interview was a miserable, embarrassing failure, so I don't have any advice to give.  Instead, I wish you good luck on the next!

----------


## Antidote

Don't really have any advice but good luck!  :Hug:

----------


## i just want luv

Try' not to think about blinking', strap your hand down with the other and make sure not to go about pointing
every direction. Try to sound educated pronouncing every letter clearly and make sure you pay attention.
of course you've probably had the interview already.

----------

